# Marriott Eliminates Discount For Federal Government Employees -  View from the Wing



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 25, 2021)

Marriott Eliminates Discount For Federal Government Employees - View from the Wing.










						Marriott Eliminates Discount For Federal Government Employees - View from the Wing
					

R.I.P. Federal Leisure Rate. Marriott no longer needs to incentivize federal workers to stay the weekend with discounts.




					viewfromthewing.com
				





Richard


----------



## elaine (Jul 25, 2021)

I noticed this a few months ago. We stayed at Marriotts a lot due to discounted govt rates. I think IHG might have changed, as well. It used to be govt employee and now I see more of the "on official orders" in the fine print.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 26, 2021)

My husband was a state employee for years, but I called quite a few hotels about that discount over the years. (It was called the "Government Rate," not the "Federal Government Rate.") We never used it even once. The hotels were always unsure about who qualified. Sometimes they would say it was only for active duty military. It never seemed like it worked right.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 26, 2021)

My daughter can use a federal employee discount, but only when she travels for business.  Just for grins we compared her discount with my senior discount for Marriott.  The senior discount was better.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 26, 2021)

Luanne said:


> My daughter can use a federal employee discount, but only when she travels for business.  Just for grins we compared her discount with my senior discount for Marriott.  The senior discount was better.


Yes, the times I've looked it was not the best rate available.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 26, 2021)

wackymother said:


> My husband was a state employee for years, but I called quite a few hotels about that discount over the years. (It was called the "Government Rate," not the "Federal Government Rate.") We never used it even once. The hotels were always unsure about who qualified. Sometimes they would say it was only for active duty military. It never seemed like it worked right.


I've used it many times as a state worker.  I was asked to show an ID.


----------



## Limace (Jul 26, 2021)

This headline is misleading-its just that you can’t use the govt rate when not on govt business-which as a state employee of 30 years I thought was always the case(though my state is stricter than the feds about never benefiting from your position-we can’t earn hotel award points of a govt stay either). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 26, 2021)

wackymother said:


> My husband was a state employee for years, but I called quite a few hotels about that discount over the years. (It was called the "Government Rate," not the "Federal Government Rate.") We never used it even once. The hotels were always unsure about who qualified. Sometimes they would say it was only for active duty military. It never seemed like it worked right.



Hotel front desk employees don't generally know much about bookings.

On the other hand, if you had showed up with a government rate booked showing his ID if asked would have almost certainly been no issue at all.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 26, 2021)

I have used the government rate several times, and only once have I ever been asked to provide an ID.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks! Somehow I got the idea that if you did not show up in a full military uniform, they were going to question you.


----------

